

US regulators give the nod to Oracle's $7.4bn move for Sun - davecardwell
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2009/aug/21/oracle-sun

======
davidw
Sun does a lot of open source work. I wonder what will get the axe and what
they'll keep.

